# my amp keeps tripping at loud bass



## mouks (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi there . my mono block 1chanel 1ohm is connected to 2 DVC 4 ohm subs and an exstra battery and a power cap so i could get voltage drop but my amp keeps tripping when my bass is loud . Its connected from 4ohm to 2 ohm to a 1 ohm load at a sound off it pumped 139.1db and trip .but when the car is idle and the db meter is the port it hit a 160.9 dbs so what could be the problem?


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

Try increasing the impedance. The amp is probably going into protection to keep from getting damaged. 1 ohm is stressful on the amp and sub.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

1 ohm is darn near a dead "short". A dead short is Ø (zero) ohms.

BG


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Depends on the amp and if it is stable at 1 ohm. Post back with the make and model and I can check against my dealer specs on it.


----------

